# Address say what??



## Italia06 (May 14, 2012)

I'm rather frustrated because I need to get to a location in Sharjah (from Dubai) and do not know how to do so! There is no address to go off of, nor can I rely on taxis to get me there without getting lost and overcharging me.

How do people get around here??


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Well, a lot of people get around using their own cars  People who are new (like me) use cabs to get around.

You can take a bus to Sharjah from Al Ghubaiba bus station in Dubai and then maybe take a cab from there.


----------



## Italia06 (May 14, 2012)

newguyintown said:


> Well, a lot of people get around using their own cars  People who are new (like me) use cabs to get around.
> 
> You can take a bus to Sharjah from Al Ghubaiba bus station in Dubai and then maybe take a cab from there.



Thank for your reply, but my question is how do people get the directions from one location to the other if there aren't any addresses? Is a GPS even reliable here?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Italia06 said:


> Thank for your reply, but my question is how do people get the directions from one location to the other if there aren't any addresses? Is a GPS even reliable here?


You ask the people at the place you are going to give you directions.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Not sure about Sharjah, but typically you give the driver of a famous building close.. E.g HSBC bank ... There are street numbers but they are difficult to track.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

My experience is almost everything is always "behind the mosque next to the KFC". 

Seriously, you always do need to ask the people you are seeing where they are located, and they will give a landmark like a mall, hotel, very visible restaurant, or large building. Combined with the fact that each street may be known by 3 or 4 names (e.g., Muroor Road aka 4th Street, East Road, Al Sharqi Road, New Airport Road, etc.), giving a simple address like "123 Hamdan Street" seems like a (sheesha) pipe dream.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

In the "olden' days, we didn't even have street numbers and/or names. If you were invited somewhere you were generally given a map of some sort - normally hand drawn or done on Word or Excel. Dustbins on the street were the most popular landmarks for directions 


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> In the "olden' days, we didn't even have street numbers and/or names. If you were invited somewhere you were generally given a map of some sort - normally hand drawn or done on Word or Excel. Dustbins on the street were the most popular landmarks for directions 


Also, uphill, in the snow, both ways.

And we were thankful for it!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where are you trying to go in sharjah? Usually you would know the general area, and then you would know something in that area, and then you would know a roundabout and a smaller location in that area, and then the place you are going to, would of given you directions from that point, exactly how to get where you are going. 

Also, would suggest to get out the dubai taxi once to sharjah, and find a sharjah taxi. Dubai taxi guy isnt going to know sharjah most likely.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

if the other party is at the location where I want to go ie their house, I'll get them to send me their location through Blackberrymessenger maps or whatsapp than select navigate to this location and let my phones gps do the rest and so far it has been very accurate. If thats not an option than like everyone else says, got to use the land marks.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Thinkinghat (Jul 9, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Also, would suggest to get out the dubai taxi once to sharjah, and find a sharjah taxi. Dubai taxi guy isnt going to know sharjah most likely.


Follow Jynxgirl, board a Sharjah taxi and get hold of someone onsite to instruct the cab driver.


----------



## Italia06 (May 14, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Where are you trying to go in sharjah?
> 
> Also, would suggest to get out the dubai taxi once to sharjah, and find a sharjah taxi. Dubai taxi guy isnt going to know sharjah most likely.


I was trying to get to Al Khan from Dubai. I'm a little more familiar with the area now, but it's still a challenge. Thank you for the suggestion of switching to Sharjah taxis once in Sharjah, it helps.


----------



## Italia06 (May 14, 2012)

CDN2012 said:


> if the other party is at the location where I want to go ie their house, I'll get them to send me their location through Blackberrymessenger maps or whatsapp than select navigate to this location and let my phones gps do the rest and so far it has been very accurate.



That's a great idea! How would I send a location through what's app though? I have a Droid, wasn't able to figure it out....


----------



## Frtiz (Aug 10, 2012)

This post made me smile. I faced the same frustrations upon arrival. Soon you'll master all the local landmarks. When going somewhere new, if possible, I rely on my phone's GPS -- I've found osmand is a good app for when I don't have data access.


----------

